# Home birth visit today uk



## Mummy2Corban

Hello ladies, I'm currently 36+2 and I have my midwives coming out for a home birth visit. Just wondering what to expect and any questions i should be asking?!

Thank you x


----------



## MindUtopia

I would have your birth plan ready to talk through with them. And then what questions do you feel like you need to ask? 

I didn't actually have a home visit because my named midwife at the time was on call at the hospital, so I went to see her on the ward instead of her coming to see me. But I brought my birth plan and we went through it and she asked any questions she had and asked me to clarify things (I later made some edits and then emailed it back to her). I asked a few questions that I felt like I wanted to know. One of them was about the circumstances under which they'd recommend a transfer and then how would the transfer be handled. The other was if they requested I have anything specific to hand (the only thing they really mentioned that I hadn't thought about was a torch or ideally a head torch, which actually did come in handy). 

Then they got detailed directions to my house to put in my file that they keep so it was ready for whoever was called out, more important if you live somewhere hard to find or somewhere without a house number. They also often drop off the home birth kit and gas and air canisters with you (some places they bring the canisters on the day). In my case, they wheeled it out and put it in my boot to take home.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Thanks Hun. I shall update once I've seen them. Xx


----------

